# Holy F**K at Casey Neistat's side profile [pic]



## Deleted member 2527 (Dec 23, 2019)

I have talked about it before but watching one his new videos I didnt realise it was as bad as this.

Literally looks like a snapchat filter on his face or a stereotypical witch drawing holy fuck:

*When newbies ask what a recessed maxilla is, this is what we should show them*


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 23, 2019)

He's a statusmaxxed subhuman


----------



## Deleted member 2527 (Dec 23, 2019)

Gudru said:


> He's a statusmaxxed subhuman



compared to barrett they look like seperate species of humans


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Dec 23, 2019)

facemaxxed said:


> compared to barrett they look like seperate species of humans
> 
> View attachment 201889
> 
> ...


holy fuck barret is perfect.


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Dec 23, 2019)

facemaxxed said:


> I have talked about it before but watching one his new videos I didnt realise it was as bad as this.
> 
> Literally looks like a snapchat filter on his face or a stereotypical witch drawing holy fuck:
> 
> ...



even before I was black pill aware i asked myself why he never got surgery. what an inferior specimen


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 23, 2019)

LMFAOOOO I OPENED UP THE THREAD AND SAW HIS FACE AND CAGED SO HARD 

THIS FUCKING NOSE. HIS MAXILLA. IMAGINE IF HE HAD A SHIT CHIN


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Dec 23, 2019)

_*KEEP CRYING FOR THE HIGH T CAVEMAN *_


----------



## Maxillacel (Dec 23, 2019)

Collapsed maxilla


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2527 (Dec 23, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> View attachment 201898



is that his relative??


----------



## Blackpill3d (Dec 23, 2019)

that nose


----------



## strong_silent_type (Dec 23, 2019)

his maxilla is literally recessed


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 23, 2019)

strong_silent_type said:


> his maxilla is literally recessed


it's the typical case of underbite


----------



## strong_silent_type (Dec 23, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> it's the typical case of underbite


why doesnt he get surgery?


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 23, 2019)

strong_silent_type said:


> why doesnt he get surgery?


sunglasses wraparound implant


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 23, 2019)

strong_silent_type said:


> why doesnt he get surgery?


because he is bluepilled and thinks having an underbite is normal


----------



## godsmistake (Dec 23, 2019)

cant believe subhumans like him get to reproduce


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Dec 23, 2019)

he's such a caveman lmfao


----------



## Pietrosiek (Dec 23, 2019)

facemaxxed said:


> compared to barrett they look like seperate species of humans
> 
> View attachment 201889
> 
> ...


BARRET IS A GOD


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Dec 23, 2019)

godsmistake said:


> cant believe subhumans like him get to reproduce


They're punishing their offspring. They don't have the right to reproduce imo.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 23, 2019)

facemaxxed said:


> compared to barrett they look like seperate species of humans
> 
> View attachment 201889
> 
> ...


Barrett looks extraordinarily good but his ramus is so small


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Dec 23, 2019)

what the hell did he do?


----------



## Stare (Dec 23, 2019)

his whole face is a abomination


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Dec 23, 2019)

Moonmaxxing


----------



## BigChinHispanic (Dec 23, 2019)

Worse than me pre bimax tf


----------



## Fubarcel (Dec 23, 2019)

If he posted here in his youth we would tell him to rope
instead he personalitymaxxed and became a high status richcel
makes me wonder how many PSLers aren't living to their full potential and are instead waiting for their looksmaxxing to finish before getting around to living a full life


----------



## diggbicc (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## crosshold (Dec 23, 2019)

he unironically needs a lefort 2


----------



## reptiles (Dec 23, 2019)

Gudru said:


> He's a statusmaxxed subhuman





He still mogs me 







Brutal


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 23, 2019)

reptiles said:


> He still mogs me
> 
> View attachment 202013
> 
> ...


keep that mouth close, mouthbreather


----------



## reptiles (Dec 23, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> keep that mouth close, mouthbreather










Better pic


----------



## forwardgrowth (Dec 23, 2019)

Dyorotic2 said:


> _*KEEP CRYING FOR THE HIGH T CAVEMAN *_





reptiles said:


> View attachment 202059
> 
> 
> 
> Better pic


you deserve free lefort 3 on insurance

INCEL NEED RITES!!!!


----------



## tincelw (Dec 23, 2019)

reptiles said:


> He still mogs me
> 
> View attachment 202013
> 
> ...







mirin forward growth ngl


----------



## reptiles (Dec 23, 2019)

tincelw said:


> View attachment 202066
> 
> mirin forward growth ngl





Issue its the shit type of forward growth you want up and forwards


----------



## tincelw (Dec 23, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Issue its the shit type of forward growth you want up and forwards



Bro your gonial angle is also not bad. Lose some weight bro


----------



## reptiles (Dec 23, 2019)

tincelw said:


> Bro your gonial angle is also not bad. Lose some weight bro



I don't know what it is that's the issue 130 was ideal


----------



## Mateusz74 (Dec 23, 2019)

Casey looks like Eustace from Courage the cowardly dog


----------



## KlutchPurpp (Dec 23, 2019)

*looks like a 79 year old coal miners side profile*


----------



## beyourself (Dec 23, 2019)

facemaxxed said:


> When newbies ask what a recessed maxilla is, this is what we should show them


*I agree*​


----------



## Mateusz74 (Dec 23, 2019)

beyourself said:


> *I agree*​


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 23, 2019)

facemaxxed said:


> I have talked about it before but watching one his new videos I didnt realise it was as bad as this.
> 
> Literally looks like a snapchat filter on his face or a stereotypical witch drawing holy fuck:
> 
> ...



He’s borderline indicated for Lefort III ngl


----------



## reptiles (Dec 23, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> He’s borderline indicated for Lefort III ngl





Sign me up I want lefort 3


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Dec 23, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> sunglasses wraparound implant


made me laugh out loud


reptiles said:


> View attachment 202059
> 
> 
> 
> Better pic


u look like a pug mate


----------



## reptiles (Dec 23, 2019)

forwardgrowth said:


> you deserve free lefort 3 on insurance
> 
> INCEL NEED RITES!!!!





True but tbh give me lefort 4 actually that moves the entire face


----------

